# What do you call these varieties?



## We Love Mouse (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm curious, what would mice with these genetics/varieties be called? Or they don't have any common name?

*A/* d/d p/p* - PE blue agouti? Blue argente? [I got 2 in my recent LH litter. The colour is light creamy grey]
*A/* b/b p/p* - Apricot? PE cinnamon?
*A/* b/b d/d* - Lilac agouti?
*A/* b/b d/d p/p* - [have no idea]
*a/a d/d p/p* - I think it is silver? I'm not sure
*a/a b/b d/d p/p* - Lavender?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Acording to finmouse

A/* d/d p/p - would be "pale silver base of hair and intermediate yellow top, with silver ticking" and has no specific name for it.

A/* b/b p/p - calles it pink-eyed Cinnamon and would be "pale chocolate to champagne undercoat, with the tops being similar to that of the Argente"

A/* b/b d/d - yep lilac agouti it says

A/* b/b d/d p/p - pink-eyed lilac agouit it says "The pink eyed blue cinnamon (or pink eyed lilac agouti to put it another way) would be quite similar to the pink-eyed blue agouti, but slightly softer"

a/a d/d p/p - yep silver

a/a b/b d/d p/p - Champagne

finmouse varites page
http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/index.html
genetic page
http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/genetics/index.html


----------



## We Love Mouse (Jan 5, 2011)

Thank you PPVallhunds. 

But i'm confuse a bit with this
a/a b/b *d/d* p/p - Champagne

If the mouse has blue, it'll still be considered as champagne? I thought their colour would be slightly lighter than normal champagne...


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

It says it can be champagne with or without blue gene but that proper show champagne has blue genes. Don't know if that's the case with every country or not but I've never bred them so only going by finmouse


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

I would call a/a b/b d/d p/p lavender (and a/a b/b p/p champagne). Shows don't care about genotypes, as long as the color fits the standard. If you could breed a mouse that is genetically blue, to look like a chocolate, you could show it as a chocolate.


----------

